# Simplicity XL Legacy mowing issue



## JohnBL (May 6, 2021)

I have had this tractor for a long while but only 700 hours. Recently, the tractor will cut out repeatedly while mowing for no apparent reason. Tractor runs fine while plowing etc. Only issue is while mowing. HELP!


----------



## JohnBL (May 6, 2021)

This is a Simplicity Legacy XL with the 27 HP Kawasaki engine.


----------

